# Emotion 13 Customs - My Garage



## crhannig (Feb 12, 2012)

Been lurking on here for awhile, and I finally have my new garage.

The Garage is 1950 sq ft along with a house that is the same sq ft on a half acre in Las Vegas, NV.












The garage has 4 bays and an office. The last bay is setup as a paintbooth too. I plan to work on motorcycles and hotrods in the garage.

My current projects include a 1982 El Camino SS, 1976 Honda CB750 Street Tracker, and 1977 Honda CB750 Bobber/Chopper.

I will be uploading more pics, once I start working on the garage. It needs some paint on the inside and plus all the stuff for that house that we currently have stored in there.


----------



## crhannig (Feb 12, 2012)

*Here are some more pics of my garage in the state it is in now...*

*Spray Booth/Tool Room and Dirty Room





Close up of the setup in there





Exhaust Fan from Hell





Bay 1





Bay 2





Bay 3





The Bar





The Inside





Office/Man Cave



*


----------



## crhannig (Feb 12, 2012)

*Doors to the office from inside garage





Old outside lights





Old light outside light placement





New lights for outside. I am going to place them about a foot to foot and half above where the old lights are now. The new ones are 70watt Metal Halide lights.






And yes I know it is a mess in there now, I have been fixing things around the house. But starting next week I am going to be getting the garage in proper order.
*


----------



## crhannig (Feb 12, 2012)

*New outside lights installed in the new placement and rewired.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New Placement, you can see where the old lights where by the white stucco patch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And here are the new lights on and preforming well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## havasu (Feb 12, 2012)

Those lights are really nice. Are they pretty energy efficient?


----------



## ME87 (Feb 12, 2012)

Your garage is bigger than my house. Very nice.


----------



## Ecam (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!  Nice digs.


----------



## crhannig (Feb 16, 2012)

New Garage Porn!  My Miller Welding Arcstation Table.


----------



## crhannig (Feb 18, 2012)

Latest addition to the garage. My Handy Motorcycle Lift


----------



## crhannig (Feb 20, 2012)

Been busy painting my office/game room in the garage and here is the results.



















































Now to hook up all the electronics and put things away


----------



## Ecam (Feb 20, 2012)

Like the bold paint.  Good colors, great design.


----------



## crhannig (Mar 5, 2012)

Ecam said:


> Like the bold paint.  Good colors, great design.



Thanks! it took some work to get it done, but I like it so far!


----------



## crhannig (Mar 5, 2012)

Latest addition to the garage has arrived.. Now I just need to install them and then I will compressed air all over in the garage.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 29, 2012)

its against the law to have a garage that big!!!!
I'm so jealous!  
I like the exterior lights, where did you get them?

I used the same air system ( Rapid Air)  works great!


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2012)

I could only dream of a garage like that.


----------

